# Looking for a GSD breeder in Nc or Va area



## Dahundl (Jul 23, 2013)

I've done a search and found a lot of breeders. We are a family of 4 with two girls. The pup will have a lot of focus from everyone and also plan on training him basic to some advance work. I would like all members of the family to be able to give the dog orders. I also want the dog to protect the family and house if needed. 

I'm not sure of the line that would be best for us. If anyone could please help provide some good breeders in my area. Here are some I've found so far and any other suggestions would be great and ones that you like below let me know. 

Sequoyah German Shepherds
Von Datschiburg, a breeder in Port Colborn - Contact Us
Shiraz Farm German Shepherds | Upperville, VA 20184
Crooked Creek Ranch
Johnson-Haus German Shepherds, Frederick Maryland
Hektor Haus German Shepherds - Raleigh, NC
http://www.triadk9.com/index.htm
lhttp://www.summerwoodfarmnc.com/

Some of theses are close to where we live and some are not but I would prefer it to be close. 

Thanks


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

As I said in your other thread, Johnson-Haus, Seqouyah, and Crooked Creek would be my choices. Good dogs, nice people, knowledgable. I don't know the other breeders you listed. Crooked Creek would be my idea choice out of those three at this point but they're all good breeders. CCR sends several of their puppies to family homes to be active companions with excellent temperaments. So do the other breeders.


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

I've dealt with Summer Wood Farms, they have nice dogs. The one time I visited there, they seemed to have an awful lot going on. I do like that they're registered with the state.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

KZoppa said:


> As I said in your other thread, Johnson-Haus, Seqouyah, and Crooked Creek would be my choices. Good dogs, nice people, knowledgable. I don't know the other breeders you listed. Crooked Creek would be my idea choice out of those three at this point but they're all good breeders. CCR sends several of their puppies to family homes to be active companions with excellent temperaments. So do the other breeders.


OMG... I should not have looked at their site ! :wub:
Crooked Creek Ranch


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Sunflowers said:


> OMG... I should not have looked at their site ! :wub:
> Crooked Creek Ranch


 
lol Karen is a great person. Loves her dogs and is very proud of them. I'd love to someday have a pup out of their outside stud they use named Dollar. Gorgeous male bi-color.


----------

